# So which order?



## Ren-Raku (Jun 15, 2009)

I think most people know about Seth McFarlane, Matt Groening and their respective cartoons, but in which order do most people like them?

My order is this:

1. Family Guy
2. Futurama
3. The Simpsons
4. Amercan Dad


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 15, 2009)

I really like Matt Groening's cartoons, most of the time. 

Seth MacFarlane, on the other hand, isn't even trying anymore.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 15, 2009)

Agreed. I like the earlier episodes of Family, not this more recent trash he's spewing. They were more intelligent in humor and style. And then he came out with American Dad...

That's my chief complaint about him.

And now he's coming out with the Cleveland Show... T.T

Not even sure if it's worth my free time to glance at especially with my busy schedule next year...

Also:
*-Futurama,
-The Simpsons
-Family Guy
-Futurama
-American Dad*

=3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 15, 2009)

Uhh...Futurama twice?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 16, 2009)

I just watched Futurama. It was freaking awesome.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 16, 2009)

Really can't go wrong with Groening's work. Really wish Futurama wasn't cut short, and now the recasting. 

Futurama
Simpsons
Family Guy
American Dad


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Futurama
2. The Simpsons
3. Family Guy
4. American Dad

Probably my list. Futurama is pretty awesome and I'm glad it's coming back.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Futarama -  Actually good, not mainstream bullshit.
2. American Dad - Yet again, actually good non mainstream bullshit
3. The Simpsons - Meh... kinda sucks.
4. Family Guy - HERP DERP IM 12 AND WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> 4. Family Guy - HERP DERP IM 12 AND WHAT IS THIS?



Get out. Now. And leave those Futurama DVDs on your way.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 16, 2009)

Family GUy is the only toon im mostly interested in nowadays... havent watced Simsons in ages... i keep forgetting about FUturama when its o but i loveit nonethekess


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2009)

-Family Guy
-idc
-idc
-idc


lolz sry, I don't watch American Dad...Futurama on a rare basis, and I used to watch the Simpsons back when they were funny but after...what is it, 19 seasons? It's time to find new yellow people.


----------



## Azure (Aug 16, 2009)

They all placed last.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Futurama
2. Family Guy
3. There is no three.
4. There is no four.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Futurama.

American Dad is garbage, The Simpsons should have ended years ago and Family Guy hasn't been funny past maybe the fourth season. Futurama is the only one I can still watch and fully enjoy.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 16, 2009)

1. The Simpsons, ESPECIALLY 2003 and before.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 16, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Really can't go wrong with Groening's work. Really wish Futurama wasn't cut short, and now the recasting.
> 
> Futurama
> Simpsons
> ...



May I mention South Park as well? I'd place it on the top of my list.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 16, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Really can't go wrong with Groening's work. Really wish Futurama wasn't cut short, and now the recasting.



Actually, they confirmed the cast (at least the main cast) would be returning.

Hmm...

Simpsons
Futurama
American Dad (I actually find it better than FG, unless it's an episode that focuses on Roger the alien)
Family Guy (Mainly because of the fact that Seth likes to shove his opinions of things down our throats with the "power" he has, also because he's started focusing more on just Brian and Stewie)


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 16, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Actually, they confirmed the cast (at least the main cast) would be returning.


Really? That's awesome. I never look into these things, so thanks.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 17, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> May I mention South Park as well? I'd place it on the top of my list.



No, since I was asking about Matt Groening and Seth MacFarlane.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 17, 2009)

1. Futurama 
2. Simpsons
3. Cavalcade of Cartoon Comedy
4. Family Guy

- I don't like American Dad.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2009)

i only watch

simpsons
futurama.

i HATE that other crap like family guy or american dad... i just dont think its funny =/


----------



## Bandy (Aug 19, 2009)

*Futurama (because they actually have some sort of story.)

Simpsons (Its so retarded, you don't have to think, just laugh)

Family Guy (I don't care for. They need to learn to quit. Once is funny, twice is hilarious, three times can have you rolling. More than that, is annoying as all shit)*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 25, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Futurama (because they actually have some sort of story.)
> 
> Simpsons (Its so retarded, you don't have to think, just laugh)
> 
> Family Guy (I don't care for. They need to learn to quit. Once is funny, twice is hilarious, three times can have you rolling. More than that, is annoying as all shit)*



Uhm, I'm sure you're unique just being yourself, you don't need to post in bold or an amazingly annoying font to prove your self worth.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i only watch
> 
> simpsons
> futurama.
> ...



This.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 25, 2009)

With the exception of Futurama I haven't watched any of those shows unironically in the last ten years.


----------



## Matt (Aug 25, 2009)

1. American Dad
2. Simpsons
3. Futurama
4. Family guy


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

1. Simpsons
2. Simpsons
3. Futurama
4. Family Guy


----------



## Matt (Aug 25, 2009)

Simpsons is that good, huh? The reason family guy is #4 is that it pisses me off 90% of the time. They make jokes about people that you have no idea about or they throw in a 5 minute episode filler with a music video by shitty country singer. The chicken fights are the worst.


----------

